# Remote oil filter



## KRE600hp (Jul 7, 2021)

Looking to install a remote oil filter on my 65 gto.Due to the long tube headers I can not install the correct oil filter.Any ideas on a good location?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I run one. There are many threads on them. Personal preference on where to mount. Obviously they can go anywhere, so long as youre willing to plumb it!


----------

